# Age of sexual maturity for these torts?



## Pugwinkle (Nov 10, 2007)

How old would these torts be before they reach sexual maturity and could be bred?

Redfoots

Yellowfoots 

Hermann's 

Russians


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 10, 2007)

rough guess 5-7 years. I think it also depends on size.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2007)

It's mostly a size thing, not age as in months since hatching. A tortoise in a correct environment, feed well will grow faster then one in a poor environment and not being fed good nutritional food or an abundance of food. Hibernation will also take out a chunk of time from the growing. Then also consider things like heredity and individual make ups.

That's why torts kept in captivity grow faster than ones in the wild. However, fast growth is not a good thing in the long run. You want slow and steady, more along the natural growth pattern.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 10, 2007)

HMMM? I was just on the phone speaking with a place that sells Redfoots and she said they reach sexual maturity at around the age of 20. That certainly is a lot older than 5 - 7 years?!?!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Pugwinkle said:


> HMMM? I was just on the phone speaking with a place that sells Redfoots and she said they reach sexual maturity at around the age of 20. That certainly is a lot older than 5 - 7 years?!?!



According to what I have read from the CTTC and the WCT and other sites size does play a part - but for a properly sized and aged (not grown too fast (bad)) 

Redfoot 8-12 years
Yellowfoot 8-12 years
Hermanns 8-12
Russian 7-10

these are approximate ages as the regions and conditions under which they are raised may differ and change these somewhat.

Remember places that sell reptiles and pet shops are not always the best place for information. And some breeders may perfer to wait to breed until the tort is a little more mature.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 10, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> Pugwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > HMMM? I was just on the phone speaking with a place that sells Redfoots and she said they reach sexual maturity at around the age of 20. That certainly is a lot older than 5 - 7 years?!?!
> ...




Thanks for that info. What does CTTC and WCT stand for?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2007)

WCT....World Chelonian Trust

CTTC...California Turtle and Tortoise Club


----------

